# Will will puppy develop bushy tail?



## mleun481

This may be a silly question, but I'm wondering when my GSD will develop a bushy tail? I have a male, purebred GSD who is 24 weeks old and still has the "skinny" tail. His mother and father both have the bushy tails so I'm wondering when he will get his too? 
I've searched around and couldn't seem to find any info - am I the only one who has thought about this? Thanks!


----------



## koda00

Mine is 7 months and his tail is starting to get bushy. So i'll say 6-7 months.


----------



## KZoppa

its not a strange question. I've seen GSDs without the bushy tail and its just not right! Shasta is 5 months old and her tail is starting to bush out a bit. Her moms tail was kinda skinny but her dads tail was nice a bushy. I guess it would depend on the dog. Shelby had this fabulously bushy tail when i adopted her but i think due to the quality of the food we could afford at the time, its not as bushy as it could be. We'll see how it goes as we recently switched to better food.


----------



## PaddyD

Very likely he will develop a bushy tail if he is full GSD.


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is long-coated so his tail has been fluffy all along, but he and Uschi both started developing a full tail about 6-7 mos. Uschi had that skinny rat tail at first, made her look so long and lanky.


----------



## Veronica1

Panzer has a little husky in him, but has a skinny tail at 6 months. You'd think between the GSD & husky genes that he'd have a giant tail! Nope, not yet at least. And his tail is black with a little tan, so it looks like someone stuck a tail belonging to a different dog on him.


----------



## PADR1NH0

romeo doesn't have a bushy tail yet... bushier then before... but soon enough i hope... lol


----------



## CaseysGSD

your not the only one who has thought of it....My mom met our 4 month old puppy today and said I have never seen a german shepherd who's hair and tail is so sleek, so I then had to explain to her that she doesn't have her undercoat yet and the fuller coat will come soon...then I had myself wondering how soon is soon LOL 
ssems to me from the pictures I have been looking at the coat starts to get fuller 5.5-6 months old and grows from there...


----------



## shelly123

my puppy is a German shepherd but hes mostly tan with no bushy tail and his ears are floppy the breeder said he is 6 weeks old but hes weighing 11lbs...now if u move the hair on his back his color under the tan is black so im not sure if that means its gonna come in black...his paws are huge and he clumsy and hes stubborn but hes very protective...anyway im wondering if that coat is gonna come in black and if his ears are gonna stand up and if his tail is gonna bush out? and can anyone tell me when I can expect this.....? it makes me mad people ask me what kind of a dog he is!:[


----------



## Rex_theshepherd

My 4 month old German Shepherd puppy also has a skinny tail that I hope turns bushy with time.


----------



## Jenny720

Our last shepherds tail was not bushy. My shepherd now is 17 months and just started getting a little more bushy then what it was.


----------



## astrovan2487

My puppy had the skinny tail up to about a month ago, she's 4 months and about 2 weeks old now. It's not super busy but it's a lot bushier than it was before.


----------

